# Need a food processor



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

*...for making the occasional pate and sausage from pork. I was advised to get a Cuisinart food processor instead of that attachment for my Hobart N50 mixer as the former is easier to clean. I'm looking at the Cuisinart DLC-10SYP1. Recommendations please.*


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

garlichead said:


> I picked up a used Sunbeam at a church bizarre.........


Scheisste I'm looking at *this one*:.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Got a very old Cuisinart/Robot Coupe given to me in the 80's.
Use it all the time..only blew it's breaker once in 30 years. It's a real workhorse - and heavy!!!
Replaced the bowl & blade with a newer version, as the old one was cracking (old HOT dishwasher- BAD!).
The new bowls have 6,879 safety features, all which I have overridden (W/glue/machining) 
It still retains the "turn to operate" safety.. 
If I couldn't do the modified bowl thing, I WAS going to get a new $$ Robot Coupe.
Lots of used units on local papers/scamBay, etc.
Lot's of reviews out there on the"ahem" newer Cuisinart units, hence the possible decision to a $$ Robot Coupe.
G'Luck!


----------



## MarcelNL (4 mo ago)

This is what I have here Cuisinart vegan food processor user. $199 or so. Me and my wife meal prep and we use this to chop our onions and slice our carrots. It comes with everything you will need and makes cutting veggies easy. We were able to cut 4 large peppers for fajitas into thin slices in about 20 seconds. This will cut down your prep time and make your life simpler!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

For 199 U$, I rather chop by hand as the time gained by chopping by machine is lost by cleaning
Each to their own, and I do have a kitchen machine, but to me that's only worth it for big(ger) amounts
And vegan food processor???
Mine doesn't wonder what I put in it. It's probably an omnivore foodprocessor 
No offence, shouldn't have those homebrews and then start typing.
All in jest 
The NL stands voor Nederland?


----------

